# looking for some info on lowering my 91



## astarkell (Jul 15, 2010)

I just wanted to know if anyone has installed lowering springs on their car and if so what brands are out there that make them for a 91. thanks for the help in advanced.


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

Eibach, Springtech, HRE are good. I have the Springtechs, with Tokico struts, so far so good.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tokico shocks aren't made for this car anymore! KYB's and ST's worked out great for me!


----------

